# Nevada school board candidate: Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2022)

Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​








						Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional
					

The school board wars continue as the far-right seeks to take over schools to restrict content involving people of color, LGBTQ+ individuals and others to whom they object. Such was the case with Nevada candidate John Carlo, who was filmed speaking at a church saying that the U.S. Constitution...




					www.rawstory.com
				




Holy shit! What? Who is going to defend this crap??!!

 Where does the Constitution say that people must procreate?

Does that include heterosexual people who cannot, or chose not to procreate?

Gay people do in fact procreate and have children in a variety of ways just like straight people do. 

Homosexuality is unconstitutional? ( Not gay rights...HOMOSEXUALITY itself)

The far right keeps descending further and further into insanity


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Apr 17, 2022)

God, these people are lunatics.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 17, 2022)

The state will put an inspector in your bedroom to make sure you are doing it right..Don't hesitate procreate today.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 17, 2022)

What a stupid man!

From the link,

"I believe the Constitution. I believe in our — our — the way our founding fathers believed in this country: *life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness,*" he said, mistaking the Constitution for the Declaration of Independence. "That means that homosexuals cannot procreate. This goes against our Constitution and this goes against what parents want in the school district, and this is only one book out of thousands."

_bolding mine_

The fool doesn't seem to understand that homosexual/Lesbians also do that.

The Constitution doesn't require anyone to procreate that is done automatically and the fool doesn't seem to understand that *ALL* homosexuals/lesbians are children begotten from straights parents.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 17, 2022)

Washington did procreate either so pull up his statues.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 17, 2022)

Do people want someone on a school board that doesn't even understand the difference in the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence? (not that either actually say this)

 Also we might note that George Washington never had children of his own.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 17, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Gay people do in fact procreate and have children in a variety of ways just like straight people do.*


So two fudge packers can make a baby?  ...


----------



## DukeU (Apr 17, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Do people want someone on a school board that doesn't even understand the difference in the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence? (not that either actually say this)
> 
> Also we might note that George Washington never had children of his own.



At least he's not a Supreme Court Justice who can't define "woman".


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 17, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a constitutional lawyer?   I'm not personally.

But I'd love to hear the case argued before the Supreme Court although I think the extremist wing of the court- Kangan, Jackson and Sotomayor wouldn't give the case a fair hearing and should probably recuse themselves.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 17, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The far right keeps descending further and further into insanity


It’s not just the ‘far’ right – this is typical of most conservatives.

And it’s yet another example of the authoritarian right’s contempt for the Constitution and conservatives’ desire to violate the rights and protected liberties of the American people.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 17, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just the ‘far’ right – this is typical of most conservatives.
> 
> And it’s yet another example of the authoritarian right’s contempt for the Constitution and conservatives’ desire to violate the rights and protected liberties of the American people.




Contrary to liberal misconceptions,  neither homosexuality nor Gay Marriage is mentioned in the Constitution.

This is all just made up stuff by the Far Left.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 17, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just the ‘far’ right – this is typical of most conservatives.
> 
> And it’s yet another example of the authoritarian right’s contempt for the Constitution and conservatives’ desire to violate the rights and protected liberties of the American people.


Yet Lincoln suspended the writ of habeas corpus.

_On* April 27, 1861*, Lincoln suspended the writ of habeas corpus between Washington, D.C., and Philadelphia to give military authorities the necessary power to silence dissenters and rebels. Under this order, commanders could arrest and detain individuals who were deemed threatening to military operations.

 _


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Apr 17, 2022)

*I guess thats to try and make up for all the babies being murdered on a daily basis by the DementocRats.*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Contrary to liberal misconceptions,  neither homosexuality nor Gay Marriage is mentioned in the Constitution.
> 
> This is all just made up stuff by the Far Left.


Give me a fucking break Princess! We are well aware of the fact that there is nothing in the constitution about marriage-gay or otherwise. What you seem to be unaware of is that the constitution does speak to equal protection  under the law and due process and that the rights that the constitution guarantees goes beyond those that are enumerated


----------



## fncceo (Apr 17, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> The state will put an inspector in your bedroom to make sure you are doing it right



I always use a line coach.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 17, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Source is RawStory, so the story itself is probably complete bullshit.  Not that it's not possible that there really is someone who believes what this story claims, but given the source, it's more likely that the story is false.

  In any event, if this story is true, then this guy is an outlier, a kook, not representative of conservatives in general.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 17, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just the ‘far’ right – this is typical of most conservatives.
> 
> And it’s yet another example of the authoritarian right’s contempt for the Constitution and conservatives’ desire to violate the rights and protected liberties of the American people.



Your partisanship making you blind to Democrats own flaws and your sweeping statement on conservatives is a worn-out fallacy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 17, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> *God, these people are lunatics.*


There is only one reason homo's want to have children or be around them.
And it ain't good.   ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 17, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> *I guess thats to try and make up for all the babies being murdered on a daily basis by the DementocRats.*


OK, So you think that we should be required to procreate, but you oppose abortion?

Can we assume that you, as a tax payer, are willing to foot the bill for health care, nutritional programs, pre school, and affordable housing among other things for all of those kids?  Are you really pro life ? That is not the same as being anti abortion


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 17, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Give me a fucking break Princess! We are well aware of the fact that there is nothing in the constitution about marriage-gay or otherwise. What you seem to be unaware of is that the constitution does speak to equal protection  under the law and due process and that the rights that the constitution guarantees goes beyond those that are enumerated



  It's a pretty safe bet that there is not so much as a single word—a single letter, in the Constitution, as originally written or as later amended—that was authored by anyone who did not clearly understand what marriage was—a union between a man and a woman—and who would have given the slightest bit of credence to the idea that a disgusting homosexual mockery of marriage ought to be granted any kind of equal status to that of genuine marriage.

  I dare say that if anyone who had any part in writing or amending the Constitution had thought that his contribution might ever be twisted to give credence to the homosexual mockery thereof, that he would have included language specifically to prevent it from being so twisted.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 17, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OK, So you think that we should be required to procreate, but you oppose abortion?
> 
> Can we assume that you, as a tax payer, are willing to foot the bill for health care, nutritional programs, pre school, and affordable housing among other things for all of those kids?  Are you really pro life ? That is not the same as being anti abortion




Personally, I think that the parents should be the ones to support their children.

After the results are received and Maury says "You ARE the father" , then its time to man up.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 17, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Your partisanship making you blind to Democrats own flaws and your sweeping statement on conservatives is a worn-out fallacy.



  One thing that is rather amusing is how those on the left *wrong* seek out reports of alleged extreme outliers such as this, and try to smear all of the right by association therewith, when the overwhelming vast majority of us on the right would gladly repudiate those outliers; yet the mainstream left *wrong* embraces elements on its own side which are even more extreme, more insane, and more outright evil than those scarce outliers with which they try to smear us on the right.

  For example, a subplot of this story is the support from the left *wrong* of homosexuality and other depraved sexual perversions.  They are at least as wrong in supporting this filth as the guy in the OP story would be, assuming it's true, for believing what he does about the Constitution; but it's no just extreme outliers on the left *wrong* that support this filth; it's the mainstream left *wrong* that supports it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 17, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Can we assume that you, as a tax payer, are willing to foot the bill for health care, nutritional programs, pre school, and affordable housing among other things for all of those kids? Are you really pro life ? That is not the same as being anti abortion



  Being opposed to the brutal murder of innocents does not make me responsible for taking care of those innocents out of my own pocket.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 17, 2022)

Worst pickup line ever "the constitution says you gotta, so drop them panties. "


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 17, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Worst pickup line ever "the constitution says you gotta, so drop them panties. "



  The best pick-up line is Ford's Super Duty series.


----------



## Pellinore (Apr 17, 2022)

Ah.  The "Hulk Lawyer" guy again.  That explains it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Personally, I think that the parents should be the ones to support their children.
> 
> After the results are received and Maury says "You ARE the father" , then its time to man up.


OK Princess, How many kids to you support, including medical expenses, entirely out of pocket with no insurance or other help at all?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OK Princess, How many kids to you support, including medical expenses, entirely out of pocket with no insurance or other help at all?



  How many non-sequiturs do you think it will take to turn your bullshit argument into something rational?


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Give me a fucking break Princess! We are well aware of the fact that there is nothing in the constitution about marriage-gay or otherwise. What you seem to be unaware of is that the constitution does speak to equal protection  under the law and due process and that the rights that the constitution guarantees goes beyond those that are enumerated




Homos HAVE equal protection under the law.    The Gay Marriage case established a special right for them.   Homos were allowed to get married just like anyone else- TO A DAME- long before Obergefell.   And BTW, they still are allowed to get hitched to a broad.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Being opposed to the brutal murder of innocents does not make me responsible for taking care of those innocents out of my own pocket.


Not feeling any responsibility makes you a hypocrite


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Are you a constitutional lawyer?   I'm not personally.
> 
> But I'd love to hear the case argued before the Supreme Court although I think the extremist wing of the court- Kangan, Jackson and Sotomayor wouldn't give the case a fair hearing and should probably recuse themselves.


I would also like to see someone argue that the Constitution requires procreation and that  gayness is unconstitutional. Even Thomas and Alito would ridicule them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2022)

The school board candidate is an off the charts far right idiot.

The op is just his mirror image on the extreme left,  that's all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2022)

Sunsettommy said:


> Your partisanship making you blind to Democrats own flaws and your sweeping statement on conservatives is a worn-out fallacy.


His programming allows for nothing else, dude.

 "He" is just an algorithm.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just the ‘far’ right – this is typical of most conservatives.
> 
> And it’s yet another example of the authoritarian right’s contempt for the Constitution and conservatives’ desire to violate the rights and protected liberties of the American people.


jones why dont you shut the fuck up or at least learn some new sentences....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Not feeling any responsibility makes you a hypocrite



  I'm not responsible for paying anyone's way but myself and my wife.  It's enough of a burden to bear the responsibilities that are rightfully mine to bear.  Being opposed to murder does not further obligate me to pay the way of one whose murder I oppose.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I would also like to see someone argue that the Constitution requires procreation and that  gayness is unconstitutional. Even Thomas and Alito would ridicule them.



  Nobody is arguing any such thing, unless you stupidly assume that a RawStory article is true, in which case there is one random nutcase claiming that who does not speak for anyone else.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> How many non-sequiturs do you think it will take to turn your bullshit argument into something rational?


What argument? It was a question. It cannot be a non-sequitur unless I stated a premise and drew a faulty conclusion from it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody is arguing any such thing, unless you stupidly assume that a RawStory article is true, in which case there is one random nutcase claiming that who does not speak for anyone else.


The same story was carried by a number of publications. Here is another









						Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional | orchidpass.com
					





					orchidpass.com


----------



## Meathead (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay people do in fact procreate and have children in a variety of ways just like straight people do.


No, not "just like straight people". Didn't they have sex ed or biology in your school, or did you drop out too early?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm not responsible for paying anyone's way but myself and my wife.  It's enough of a burden to bear the responsibilities that are rightfully mine to bear.  Being opposed to murder does not further obligate me to pay the way of one whose murder I oppose.


Thank you for admitting that for all of your whining about murdering the unborn, you have no problem letting those who do get born to die a slow death from poverty and lack of medical care.

States with the strictest laws against abortion like Mississippi also have the highest rates of infant mortality, lack of pre natal care and low birth weight because of hypocrites like you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Homos HAVE equal protection under the law.    The Gay Marriage case established a special right for them.   Homos were allowed to get married just like anyone else- TO A DAME- long before Obergefell.   And BTW, they still are allowed to get hitched to a broad.


I have heard that stupid shit way too many times before!


----------



## Meathead (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The same story was carried by a number of publications. Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the gayest dregs of the internet do you find these sites?!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Homos HAVE equal protection under the law.    The Gay Marriage case established a special right for them.   Homos were allowed to get married just like anyone else- TO A DAME- long before Obergefell.   And BTW, they still are allowed to get hitched to a broad.


Special rights were established for you too ..... you can marry a dude now!


----------



## AMart (Apr 18, 2022)

Raw Story lol


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

AMart said:


> Raw Story lol


Are you saying it's not true? It has been reported by a number of news outlets. Surely you have some actual thoughts to contribute? Or not.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A SCHOOL BOARD CANDIDATE in Nevada?   And by far right---you mean not necessarily a republican but a RELIGIOUS FRUITCUP likely who has been taking some serious drugs like a leftist right?  He can't even speak----and obviously has some issues--


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Homos HAVE equal protection under the law.    The Gay Marriage case established a special right for them.   Homos were allowed to get married just like anyone else- TO A DAME- long before Obergefell.   And BTW, they still are allowed to get hitched to a broad.











						Lambda Legal
					

We are a national organization committed to achieving full recognition of the civil rights of lesbians, gay men, bisexuals, transgender people and everyone living with HIV.



					www.lambdalegal.org


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> A SCHOOL BOARD CANDIDATE in Nevada?   And by far right---you mean not necessarily a republican but a RELIGIOUS FRUITCUP likely who has been taking some serious drugs like a leftist right?


He is batshit foaming at the mouth crazy with a healthy dose of stupidity. So, what do YOU think about his theory?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lambda Legal
> 
> 
> We are a national organization committed to achieving full recognition of the civil rights of lesbians, gay men, bisexuals, transgender people and everyone living with HIV.
> ...


You are arguing that gays can't procreate but then are offended that people who can don't want gays grooming their children on other boards...

You are a funny little man.


----------



## AMart (Apr 18, 2022)

25% off of condoms now get back in the closet.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> He nis batshit foaming at the mouth crazy with a healthy dose of stupidity. So, what do YOU think about his theory?


I think the guy has a lot of problems with public speaking and other things---and that he couldn't get a coherent sentence out to tell for sure what he was babbling about.    He sounded like your garden variety crazy drug abusing lib which Las VEGAS has plenty of------I am pretty sure that he didn't mean to say Hulk Lawyer but Culler something else who was a 14 year black servant serving some officer in the Confederate Army....He's a druggy (you know you screwy damn libs) who has found god in his drug damaged brain.  

STAY OFF DRUGS is what I heard over and over and over and over again as he talked.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> He sounded like your garden variety crazy drug abusing lib


You can't be fucking serious? And since when do liberals use more drugs than anyone else? Never mind. That's off topic


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The same story was carried by a number of publications. Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Never heard of this Orchipass before.  On first glance, it appears to be a source that is about equally credible with RawStory (which is to say, not the least bit credible at all), but much more obscure.  I might even go so far as to say, having taken a quick look over that site, that if it is possible for a source to be less credible than RawStory (which is highly dubious), then this site might very well achieve that.

  In any event, pretty typical as far as sources which you ever cite go.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for admitting that for all of your whining about murdering the unborn, you have no problem letting those who do get born to die a slow death from poverty and lack of medical care.
> 
> States with the strictest laws against abortion like Mississippi also have the highest rates of infant mortality, lack of pre natal care and low birth weight because of hypocrites like you.



  What am I supposed to do about it?

  Thanks to the ObamaCare scam, I can barely pay for my own medical care.

  And you want me to pay for everyone else's as well?  Fuck that.

  In the end, what it all; still gets down to is that you openly advocate the brutal, cold-blooded murder of innocent children; and you're trying to insanely and sociopathically argue that opposing this murder somehow obligates me to pay for the care of other people, on top of trying to pay for my own care and that of my own family.

  Ultimately, your position is that of a terrorist, holding innocent lives hostage, threating to kill innocents, unless I support your insane and immoral abuses of government force.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Are you saying it's not true? It has been reported by a number of news outlets. Surely you have some actual thoughts to contribute? Or not.



  So far, you've cited two sources—RawStory, which is well known for publishing only bullshit and lies, and Orchidpass, which appears to be a wannabe RawStory knockoff.

  In any event, even if the story is true (which it most likely is not, given the sources that you've cited to support it) it's meaningless.  If the guy mentioned in the story really exists, and if he really said what is attributed to him, then he's an ignorant nutcase.  You're trying to hold this (most likely, fictional) nutcase up as representative of conservatives in general, when, in fact, he is representative only of himself.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lambda Legal
> 
> 
> We are a national organization committed to achieving full recognition of the civil rights of lesbians, gay men, bisexuals, transgender people and everyone living with HIV.
> ...



  So, you're now up to citing three sources in this thread:  Two obvious lies-and-bullshit sites, and an openly pro-faggot site.

  Nothing, so far, with even the faintest vestige of credibility.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Gay people do in fact procreate and have children in a variety of ways just like straight people do.
> ...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 18, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You can't be fucking serious? And since when do liberals use more drugs than anyone else? Never mind. That's off topic


When do liberals---that advocate for legalizing drugs and the welfare hos and criminals who are mostly drug abusers use more drugs than anyone else?  Seriously?   Do you need to buy a vowel here?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Thanks to the ObamaCare scam, I can barely pay for my own medical care.
> 
> And you want me to pay for everyone else's as well? Fuck that.


Obviously you do not understand how insurance works, but I will leave it at that. It's another topic


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> When do liberals---that advocate for legalizing drugs and the welfare hos and criminals who are mostly drug abusers use more drugs than anyone else?  Seriously?   Do you need to buy a vowel here?


Start a topic on it and stop trolling this subject off of the rails


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, you're now up to citing three sources in this thread:  Two obvious lies-and-bullshit sites, and an openly pro-faggot site.
> 
> Nothing, so far, with even the faintest vestige of credibility.


It's called civil rights.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 18, 2022)

Meathead said:


> No, not "just like straight people". Didn't they have sex ed or biology in your school, or did you drop out too early?


No, they reproduce JUST LIKE many heterosexuals do. It appears that you are the one who cut sex ed. And what is your point anyway.? Do you believe that sick fuck school board  candidate? Please explain as best that a meathead can.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 18, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just the ‘far’ right – this is typical of most conservatives.
> 
> And it’s yet another example of the authoritarian right’s contempt for the Constitution and conservatives’ desire to violate the rights and protected liberties of the American people.


That didn't take long. 10 posts until the narrative was changed from some mistaken Nevada school board candidate to "its all republicans".


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 18, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> That didn't take long. 10 posts until the narrative was changed from some mistaken Nevada school board candidate to "its all republicans".



  That was what the OP clearly intended to imply in the very first post.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call out I guy nobody has ever heard of, but have no issue when leaders from your side spout all sorts of unconstitutional shit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Call out I guy nobody has ever heard of, but have no issue when leaders from your side spout all sorts of unconstitutional shit.


Such as...?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Such as...?


Gun control for one. Abortion, health care, housing, and education are nowhere in the Constitution but you loon treat them as rights.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Gun control for one. Abortion, health care, housing, and education are nowhere in the Constitution but you loon treat them as rights.


The problem is that you poorly educated types ( who Trump famously said that he loves) have an abysmal understanding of the Constitution. You think that the only rights are those that are specifically enumerated. The fact is that there are many other rights that flow from the basic rights that are stated such as the right to due process, and equal protection under the law.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The problem is that you poorly educated types ( who Trump famously said that he loves) have an abysmal understanding of the Constitution. You think that the only rights are those that are specifically enumerated. The fact is that there are many other rights that flow from the basic rights that are stated such as the right to due process, and equal protection under the law.


The right to bear arms without infringement from the Government is in the Constitution the other shit I mentioned before is not, which means they fall to the States. I don't know what your education level is, but maybe you should disparage others because you obviously don't know what the fuck your talking about.

_"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."  _10th Amendment


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The right to bear arms without infringement from the Government is in the Constitution that other shit is not mentioned at all, which means they fall to the States. I don't know what your education level is, but maybe you should disparage others because you obviously don't know what the fuck your talking about.
> 
> _"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."  _10th Amendment


Thank you for confirming my assessment of you. You should actually  read the Constitution some time. And while you're at it read some history, specifically about the civil war and the reconstruction Amendments and their impact on states rights.


----------



## TheParser (Apr 27, 2022)

I forget where I read it, but it seems that many places in Africa accept gay people *if *they are bisexual.

That is, if two men *also* impregnate women and have babies, then society will ignore what those two men do with each other in private.

But pity two men who are exclusively into their own gender!


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The right to bear arms without infringement from the Government is in the Constitution that other shit is not mentioned at all, which means they fall to the States. I don't know what your education level is, but maybe you should disparage others because you obviously don't know what the fuck your talking about.
> 
> _"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."  _10th Amendment





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for confirming my assessment of you. You should actually  read the Constitution some time. And while you're at it read some history, specifically about the civil war and the reconstruction Amendments and their impact on states rights.


And still no mention of any of the things you people think are rights so the 10th applies no matter how much you loons wish otherwise.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> And still no mention of any of the things you people think are rights so the 10th applies no matter how much you loons wish otherwise.


As expected , you people love to invoke the tenth, but ignore the 14th and most of the rest of the constitution. The fact is that you are too ignorant to actually mount an argument to support your claim that is -apparently-that only enumerated rights count, and that the bill of rights has not been extended to state laws via the 14th.

If you had any knowledge of Constitutional law, you would know, and you would invoke actual theories that support that view. They do exist although they are considered to be on shaky ground  by most Constitutional scholars  Do some research and see if you can actually debate the topic. Just saying that "you don't know what your talking about" is not debating.

You might also want to read the Obergefell v. Hodges decision which clearly demonstrates the reasoning behind the fact that the 14th trumps the tenth when the issue is a violation of rights guaranteed in the bill of rights,


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> As expected , you people love to invoke the tenth, but ignore the 14th and most of the rest of the constitution. The fact is that you are too ignorant to actually mount an argument to support your claim that is -apparently-that only enumerated rights count, and that the bill of rights has not been extended to state laws via the 14th.
> 
> If you had any knowledge of Constitutional law, you would know, and you would invoke actual theories that support that view. They do exist although they are considered to be on shaky ground  by most Constitutional scholars  Do some research and see if you can actually debate the topic. Just saying that "you don't know what your talking about" is not debating.
> 
> You might also want to read the Obergefell v. Hodges decision which clearly demonstrates the reasoning behind the fact that the 14th trumps the tenth when the issue is a violation of rights guaranteed in the bill of rights,


The Bill of Rights are the first 10 Amendments you fucking moron none of those can be taken away so you stating that the 14th trumps the 10th is complete bullshit.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 27, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> And still no mention of any of the things you people think are rights so the 10th applies no matter how much you loons wish otherwise.


Wrong.

The Tenth Amendment concerns solely the relationship between the states and Federal government, defining the nature of federalism, having nothing whatsoever to do with the states and residents of the states.

The Tenth Amendment doesn’t ‘authorize’ states to discriminate against citizens residing within the states, such as same-sex couples and their right to access marriage law.

The relationship between the states and citizens who reside within the states is governed by the 14th Amendment, prohibiting the states from violating the rights and protected liberties of those citizens, such as violating same-sex couples’ right to due process and equal protection of the law by denying them the benefits of marriage as recognized by the state.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 27, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The Tenth Amendment concerns solely the relationship between the states and Federal government, defining the nature of federalism, having nothing whatsoever to do with the states and residents of the states.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with the States ? Reading comprehension isn't you strong point is it ?

The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, *nor prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the states respectively, or to the people*.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 28, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The Bill of Rights are the first 10 Amendments you fucking moron none of those can be taken away so you stating that the 14th trumps the 10th is complete bullshit.


Your calling me a moron by no means makes you sound smart.  That outburst , and the brevity of your answer on a complicated topic only demonstrates your inability to deal with it effectively

I am well aware of the fact that the first ten amendments constitute the bill of rights. I am also aware of the fact that the 14th Amendment binds the states to  the bill of rights. That means, regardless of the rights that are reserved by the states, they cannot be exercised in a manner that violates the rights of individuals that are enumerated in the bill of rights, or established through the evolution on constitutional law, as in binding precedents  .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Apr 28, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Nothing to do with the States ? Reading comprehension isn't you strong point is it ?
> 
> The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, *nor prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the states respectively, or to the people*.


It appears that you are the one with reading comprehension problems. Go back and read Clayton's  post as well as mine once again. Get an adult to help you if necessary


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It appears that you are the one with reading comprehension problems. Go back and read Clayton's  post as well as mine once again. Get an adult to help you if necessary


He stated that the 10th had nothing to do with the States.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Your calling me a moron by no means makes you sound smart.  That outburst , and the brevity of your answer on a complicated topic only demonstrates your inability to deal with it effectively
> 
> I am well aware of the fact that the first ten amendments constitute the bill of rights. I am also aware of the fact that the 14th Amendment binds the states to  the bill of rights. That means, regardless of the rights that are reserved by the states, they cannot be exercised in a manner that violates the rights of individuals that are enumerated in the bill of rights, or established through the evolution on constitutional law, as in binding precedents  .


It's not complicated because the 10th spells it out. You loons try and make it complicated because you don't like the states having any power.


----------



## surada (Apr 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> One thing that is rather amusing is how those on the left *wrong* seek out reports of alleged extreme outliers such as this, and try to smear all of the right by association therewith, when the overwhelming vast majority of us on the right would gladly repudiate those outliers; yet the mainstream left *wrong* embraces elements on its own side which are even more extreme, more insane, and more outright evil than those scarce outliers with which they try to smear us on the right.
> 
> For example, a subplot of this story is the support from the left *wrong* of homosexuality and other depraved sexual perversions.  They are at least as wrong in supporting this filth as the guy in the OP story would be, assuming it's true, for believing what he does about the Constitution; but it's no just extreme outliers on the left *wrong* that support this filth; it's the mainstream left *wrong* that supports it.


Homosexuals have been around since the beginning of time. Maybe God made them too. Perhaps you should ignore them unless they are interfering in your life.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Holy shit! What? Who is going to defend this crap??!!


Defend what?

Where is the video?


----------



## surada (Apr 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for admitting that for all of your whining about murdering the unborn, you have no problem letting those who do get born to die a slow death from poverty and lack of medical care.
> 
> States with the strictest laws against abortion like Mississippi also have the highest rates of infant mortality, lack of pre natal care and low birth weight because of hypocrites like you.


That's true. Texas has a high maternal mortality rate... Like they were a third world country. Fortunately, the abortion rate in the US has declined steadily over the past 30 years. Every town used to have a back alley abortionist on the other side of the tracks and often it was an old black woman or a pharmacist. Americans are such sanctimonious Christian hypocrites. Well to do girls and women could always get a safe abortion with a real doctor.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 28, 2022)

surada said:


> Homosexuals have been around since the beginning of time. Maybe God made them too. Perhaps you should ignore them unless they are interfering in your life.



  So have thieves, murderers, rapists, child molesters, and other depraved subhuman filth.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 3, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> So two fudge packers can make a baby?  ...



Sure, by donating sperm to a host uterus.
Similarly, lesbians can just borrow sperm and have twice as many children.
If procreation was the mandate, then gay couples would win by being able to produce the most offspring.
In fact, the male body can also support a fetus, since all it takes is enough blood supply.
The fact a caesarian is necessary, is not relevant.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 3, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's a pretty safe bet that there is not so much as a single word—a single letter, in the Constitution, as originally written or as later amended—that was authored by anyone who did not clearly understand what marriage was—a union between a man and a woman—and who would have given the slightest bit of credence to the idea that a disgusting homosexual mockery of marriage ought to be granted any kind of equal status to that of genuine marriage.
> 
> I dare say that if anyone who had any part in writing or amending the Constitution had thought that his contribution might ever be twisted to give credence to the homosexual mockery thereof, that he would have included language specifically to prevent it from being so twisted.



Wrong.
Anyone who knows anything about medicine, law, government, etc., knows there are lots of exceptions, like hermaphrodites, and that everyone has to choose what is important to them.
Government gets no say in anything.
The only time anything coercive is authorized is when necessary to resolve conflicts between the inherent rights of individuals.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 3, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> So have thieves, murderers, rapists, child molesters, and other depraved subhuman filth.



And the ONLY reason why anything can be done to constrain "thieves, murderers, rapists, child molesters, and others" is when they infringe upon the rights of others.
Since homosexuality harms no one else, it can never be made illegal in a republic.
If it is made illegal, then the government has to be autocratic and not a republic, because it is no longer based on inherent individual rights.


----------



## surada (May 3, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> So have thieves, murderers, rapists, child molesters, and other depraved subhuman filth.


You think homosexuals are thieves, rapists and murderers? Wow. You really are a hater. What church teaches such hate?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 3, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Anyone who knows anything about medicine, law, government, etc., knows there are lots of exceptions, like hermaphrodites, and that everyone has to choose what is important to them.
> Government gets no say in anything.
> The only time anything coercive is authorized is when necessary to resolve conflicts between the inherent rights of individuals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 3, 2022)

surada said:


> You think homosexuals are thieves, rapists and murderers? Wow. You really are a hater. What church teaches such hate?



  It is not hate to recognize evil and madness for what it clearly is.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 3, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> There is only one reason homo's want to have children or be around them.
> And it ain't good.   ...


That's a tuff one for progressives


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 11, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> That's a tuff one for progressives
> 
> View attachment 640042


How stupid can you people possibly be?


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clark County...he won't win there....but they'd welcome him with open arms in Nye County where the schools are so bad they aren't even certified.


----------



## bodecea (May 11, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> That's a tuff one for progressives
> 
> View attachment 640042


The dilemma for con-servatives.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 11, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How stupid can you people possibly be?



  Look in the mirror.

  Most of us couldn't match that if we tried.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Look in the mirror.
> 
> Most of us couldn't match that if we tried.


Really? He is going to do hard time.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This claim is bizarre.  

What is the justification for calling this guy far right ?

Just curious.  

He clearly not a conservative (in what I consider to be the traditional form of conservatives).


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just the ‘far’ right – this is typical of most conservatives.
> 
> And it’s yet another example of the authoritarian right’s contempt for the Constitution and conservatives’ desire to violate the rights and protected liberties of the American people.



Typical ?

I've never heard the argument this guy is making from anyone I know who is conservative (and that is a great many people). 

I can't accept your claim that it is typical.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I would also like to see someone argue that the Constitution requires procreation and that  gayness is unconstitutional. Even Thomas and Alito would ridicule them.



Someone has stated this is typical of conservatives.

I, for one, don't buy that.  

I'd be surprised if anyone supported this notion.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The problem is that you poorly educated types ( who Trump famously said that he loves) have an abysmal understanding of the Constitution. You think that the only rights are those that are specifically enumerated. The fact is that there are many other rights that flow from the basic rights that are stated such as the right to due process, and equal protection under the law.



That is only per William O. Douglas.

The rights that came out of the shadows to form Roe are about to go back into the shadows.  

There is no fact.  There is certainly a contention and it will always be that way.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 22, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> So have thieves, murderers, rapists, child molesters, and other depraved subhuman filth.


This is typical of the hateful, bigoted right and illustrates how conservativism is the greatest threat to Americans’ rights and protected liberties.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 22, 2022)

HikerGuy83 said:


> What is the justification for calling this guy far right ?


He isn’t far right – this is mainstream conservativism; see post #84 as an example.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> He isn’t far right – this is mainstream conservativism; see post #84 as an example.



There is no justification for such a claim.

Tucker Carlson is not a conservative.  He may call himself one (don't know if he does or does not) and others may call him one.  

But he is no more conservative than I am black.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is typical of the hateful, bigoted right and illustrates how conservativism is the greatest threat to Americans’ rights and protected liberties.



Using inappropriate labels isn't new in politics.  

Bush1 labeled Dukakis a liberal.  

Dukakis was a left-winger and anything but a liberal.  

Unfortunately, we now conflate liberals with left-wingers.  A shame as I highly value the thoughts and opinions of true liberals.


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

I have to ask why this is in this (The Constitution) forum ?

There is no reason for it to be here.  

That someone claims something in the Constitution does not automatically qualify it.

I would suggest it dilutes any serious threads.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 22, 2022)

HikerGuy83 said:


> Typical ?
> 
> I've never heard the argument this guy is making from anyone I know who is conservative (and that is a great many people).
> 
> I can't accept your claim that it is typical.


The neo-fascist, authoritarian right won’t stop with overturning _Roe_.

Conservatives will next attempt to overturn _Lawrence_ and _Obergefell_, allowing the states to criminalize homosexuality and discriminate against gay and transgender Americans.

‘The lawyer who conceived Texas’ strict new abortion ban also suggested that same-sex intimacy and marriage are “court-invented rights” in a brief filed in support of the Mississippi law. Jonathan Mitchell argued for the Supreme Court to not only overturn Roe and Casey, but to “write an opinion that leaves those decisions hanging by a thread.”

“Lawrence and Obergefell, while far less hazardous to human life, are as lawless as Roe,” he wrote.’









						If Roe is overturned in Supreme Court, some fear civil and LGBTQ rights could be next
					

Anti-abortion advocates and legal scholars say overturning Roe v. Wade won't affect other landmark cases. Other law experts disagree.




					www.cbs19.tv
				




Such is conservatives’ contempt for the Constitution, the rule of law, and the rights and protected liberties of the American people.


----------



## AMart (May 22, 2022)

Rawstory lol


----------



## HikerGuy83 (May 22, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The neo-fascist, authoritarian right won’t stop with overturning _Roe_.
> 
> Conservatives will next attempt to overturn _Lawrence_ and _Obergefell_, allowing the states to criminalize homosexuality and discriminate against gay and transgender Americans.
> 
> ...



While I am not up to speed on what you describe, I reject your claim about conservatives.  

Conservatives are no overturning Roe, the SCOTUS is.  The arguments have been going on since 1973.

However, calling those with authoritarian designs.....conservatives is wrong.

It really does not matter if they call themselves the same....they would be incorrect too.


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 24, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if everyone was a democrat and queer, how long would the human race be around...not long


----------



## fncceo (Aug 24, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> if everyone was a democrat and queer, how long would the human race be around...not long



I'm sure those of us who resist will just have to do double duty...


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 24, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with the right wing and Da Gayz?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 24, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> So two fudge packers can make a baby?  ...


Yes they can now actually Russobot


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 25, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> if everyone was a democrat and queer, how long would the human race be around...not long


Gay people have children


----------



## pknopp (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Gay people have children




 Thankfully many of them adopt the children straight people  don't want or won't take care of.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A totally predictable result of the insanely far left swing the progressives have taken...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 25, 2022)

Vastator said:


> A totally predictable result of the insanely far left swing the progressives have taken...


Such as.......?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Such as.......?


Where have you been for the past 5-10 years?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 25, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Where have you been for the past 5-10 years?


Don't p;ay games. I want to know what you consider the insanity on the left


----------



## Vastator (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Don't p;ay games. I want to know what you consider the insanity on the left


Pushing transgender. Men in women's sports. Those two alone would have any sensible person expecting an equally opposite recation.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 25, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Pushing transgender. Men in women's sports. Those two alone would have any sensible person expecting an equally opposite recation.


We on the left did not create or invent trans people and not all transpeople are leftists or progressives. However, those on the right created the fear, intollerance and hysteria surounding the transgender issue. If you would just leave them in peace there would be no issue at all. We do not "push" transgender. We push for tollerance and acceptance


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We on the left did not create or invent trans people and not all transpeople are leftists or progressives.



  It sure as Hell is not those of us on the right who are pushing this insane bullshit.

  Your side owns this madness, completely.  You made this shit up, and you're the one demanding that everyone treat it as if it is anything other than the insane bullshit that it is.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We on the left did not create or invent trans people and not all transpeople are leftists or progressives. However, those on the right created the fear, intollerance and hysteria surounding the transgender issue. If you would just leave them in peace there would be no issue at all. We do not "push" transgender. We push for tollerance and acceptance


PS  https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/vastator.51892/

You might want to consider why you find it necessary to put so much time and energy into ridiculing and maligning trans people, and not put some of that energy into self reflection....asking yourself questions like "what is it about my own sense of gender and sexuality that causes me to be so threatened by people who do not conform to conventional expectations and definitions of gender?"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 25, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Defend what?
> 
> Where is the video?


Are you claiming that he did not say it? Do you defend it? Yes or no?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Are you claiming that he did not say it? Do you defend it? Yes or no?


I am demanding that you prove he did say it

If you cant do that then there is nothing to discuss


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 25, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I am demanding that you prove he did say it
> 
> If you cant do that then there is nothing to discuss











						School Board Candidate John Carlo: 'Homosexuals Can't Procreate' So They Are Unconstitutional
					

Clark County school board candidate John Carlo went on a rant recently saying "homosexuals can't procreate" which goes against Constitution.



					therandyreport.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> School Board Candidate John Carlo: 'Homosexuals Can't Procreate' So They Are Unconstitutional
> 
> 
> Clark County school board candidate John Carlo went on a rant recently saying "homosexuals can't procreate" which goes against Constitution.
> ...


Ok, thank you 

I concede that he did say that

and he is wrong

However I think homosexual sex should not be a protected right either

And neither should gay marriage


----------



## San Souci (Aug 25, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> So two fudge packers can make a baby?  ...


Yes.That is how Democrats are born.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You might want to consider why you find it necessary to put so much time and energy into ridiculing and maligning trans people…



  Why do you feel it necessary to put so much energy into demanding that sane people treat this madness as if it is in any way sane or normal?

  Do you understand that sane people have a clear understanding of the distinction between men and women, and that degenerate freaks such as yourself who find this distinction confusing will never be anything more than a tiny, minority, properly regarded by the rest of us as mentally- and morally-defective, and not to be taken seriously on any topic?

  There is literally nothing for you and your sick kind to gain by trying to sell this madness to us.  We're not buying it, and we never will.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 25, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PS  https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/vastator.51892/
> 
> You might want to consider why you find it necessary to put so much time and energy into ridiculing and maligning trans people, and not put some of that energy into self reflection....asking yourself questions like "what is it about my own sense of gender and sexuality that causes me to be so threatened by people who do not conform to conventional expectations and definitions of gender?"


Blaming the victims, eh?   Just like a spousal abuser blames the abused.  "Look what you made me do!!!!!"


----------



## bodecea (Aug 25, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Contrary to liberal misconceptions,  neither homosexuality nor Gay Marriage is mentioned in the Constitution.
> 
> This is all just made up stuff by the Far Left.


Nor is heterosexuality or straight marriage mentioned in the Constitution.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Blaming the victims, eh?   Just like a spousal abuser blames the abused.  "Look what you made me do!!!!!"


Oh, so you're a victim now? That is pretty patetic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> However I think homosexual sex should not be a protected right either


What is "homosexual sex"? Is it sex between homosexuals, or is it the sort of sex that homosexuals engage in but is also practiced by heterosexuals? Should Lawrence v Texal be overturned? Should we have bedroom police?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> And neither should gay marriage


It is no longer "gay marriage" It is just marriage now. Most people have moved on.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 26, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Nor is heterosexuality or straight marriage mentioned in the Constitution.



  It is a pretty safe bet that there is not so much as a single word in the Constitution that was written by someone who did not clearly understand marriage to be a union between  a man and a woman, who would have never considered the idea of a homosexual mockery of a marriage, and if the idea of a homosexual mockery of marriage was suggested to him, would not have outright rejected it as the insane and immoral abomination that it clearly would be.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *What is "homosexual sex"? *Is it sex between homosexuals, or is it the sort of sex that homosexuals engage in but is also practiced by heterosexuals? Should Lawrence v Texal be overturned? Should we have bedroom police?


Lets define it as same sex sex

When homosexuals come out of the closet we know what that means sexually

Whereas we dont really know what a man and a woman are doing in the privacy of their bedroom


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *It is no longer "gay marriage" It is just marriage now. Most people have moved on.*


Only in the perverted world of liberals

To most people its still abnormal


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Lets define it as same sex sex
> 
> When homosexuals come out of the closet we know what that means sexually
> 
> Whereas we dont really know what a man and a woman are doing in the privacy of their bedroom


So when you see an openly gay couple, the first thing that come to mind is what they do in the bedroom? How is it any of your business? 

Should the sodomy laws that you want to reinstate apply only to gays, because "we dont really know what a man and a woman are doing in the privacy of their bedroom" Hello!!! We don't really know what the gay couple is doing either


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Only in the perverted world of liberals
> 
> To most people its still abnormal


Really? What rock have you been living under??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> So two fudge packers can make a baby?  ...


Did I say that, dumbass?!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Only in the perverted world of liberals
> 
> To most people its still abnormal


Define "abnormal" and "perverted"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Only in the perverted world of liberals
> 
> To most people its still abnormal











						Attitudes on Same-Sex Marriage
					

In Pew Research Center polling in 2001, Americans opposed same-sex marriage by a margin of 57% to 35%. Since then, support for same-sex marriage has steadily grown.




					www.pewresearch.org


----------



## Meathead (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


School board? Just how fucking gay are you?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Define "abnormal" and "perverted"*


I looked the two words up in the dictionary and it said anyone who has the user name "The Progressive Patriot" on a message board.
True story......


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Define "abnormal" and "perverted"



  I would have to say that any creepy old man who would say this about a *THREE-YEAR_OLD CHILD* would certainly qualify…



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> …he most likely is transsexual.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So when you see an openly gay couple, the first thing that come to mind is what they do in the bedroom? How is it any of your business?


When gays are grooming innocent and unsuspecting children its everyones business


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Define "abnormal" and "perverted"


Men having sex with other men


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Men having sex with other men



  That's not nearly as bad as old men sexually interested in young children.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> When gays are grooming innocent and unsuspecting children its everyones business


Good fucking grief. ! Can you do nothing more than parrot that inane grooming shit that you have been force fed and swallowed whole?

And for the record, that is not an answer to my question which was, how is what gay people do, or for that matter anyone does in private any of your fucking business. You seem to have an obsession with sex.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Men having sex with other men


Men having sex with women is abnormal to some people. Why do you get to decide what is normal? Answer: You don't


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's not nearly as bad as old men sexually interested in young children.


Neither is good

Or does that idea elude you?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Good fucking grief. ! Can you do nothing more than parrot that inane grooming shit that you have been force fed and swallowed whole?


Its homosexuals force feeding their grooming message


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 26, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Men having sex with women is abnormal to some people. Why do you get to decide what is normal? Answer: You don't


Wrong

Men were biologically engineered to have sex with women

Thats normal

The other is not


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Its homosexuals force feeding their grooming message


No one is impressed by your mindlessly repeating that same idiotic crap


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Wrong
> 
> Men were biologically engineered to have sex with women
> 
> ...


There is also a biological component to homosexuality. Why are you so threatened by the reality of gay men? You can tell us


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No one is impressed by your mindlessly repeating that same idiotic crap


Speak for yourself

I suspect not many people are as uninformed  as you are

Gays are plainly stating their agenda and you still dont get it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Speak for yourself
> 
> I suspect not many people are as uninformed  as you are
> 
> Gays are plainly stating their agenda and you still dont get it


I am not clicking on that utube bulshit. It is nothing but ignorant, bigoted propaganda. The only grooming that is going on is at the hands ofyou bigots who want to turn kids into ignorant anti gay bullies.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is nothing but ignorant, bigoted propaganda.


You are really closed-minded

The video is genuine

They are SF gays proudly telling us that they are grooming children


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Speak for yourself
> 
> I suspect not many people are as uninformed  as you are
> 
> Gays are plainly stating their agenda and you still dont get it


Let me tell you what your problem is ,Slick. EVERYTHING is "grooming" to you and and your band of moronic minions. 

To you people, teaching tollerance and acceptance of LGBT people is "grooming"

Any discussion of gender or sexual orientation is "grooming" not matter how age appropriate ir might be

Shit! Just acknowledgement of their existence is "grooming"

The fact is that you don't know what "grooming " actually is. Grooming is when an adult gains the trust of a child for the purpose of preparing them for a sexual encounter. I will not say that does not happen, but it is certainly not being done in a systematic way by educators or gay people. To think that it is is just plain stupidity, or you are just lying. Not sure which


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You are really closed-minded
> 
> The video is genuine
> 
> They are SF gays proudly telling us that they are grooming children


See post 158. Utube videos are worthless.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Any discussion of gender or sexual orientation is "grooming" not matter how age appropriate ir might be



  Discussion of depraved and insane sexual perversions is not age appropriate for any children.

  There is only one reason why anyone would want to drag children into a such material, and only one kind of subhuman piece of shit that would want to do so.

  Your kind need to just *STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM CHILDREN*!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> See post 158. Utube videos are worthless.



  See post 125.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Let me tell you what your problem is ,Slick. EVERYTHING is "grooming" to you and and your band of moronic minions.
> 
> To you people, teaching tollerance and acceptance of LGBT people is "grooming"
> 
> ...


Suppose the pro gay trachers were brainwashing the children to believe that hitler was a great man,

Would you be for tolerance and acceptance then?

No

Parents dont want their children to  accept homosexual perversion as just a normal personal choice


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> See post 158. Utube videos are worthless.


Actually as far as the homosexual choir in SF is concerned revealing the gay agenda in a Youtube video is very helpful


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Its homosexuals force feeding their grooming message


So male to female Pedos is not an issue?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Suppose the pro gay trachers were brainwashing the children to believe that hitler was a great man,
> 
> Would you be for tolerance and acceptance then?
> 
> ...


You believe people can be brainwashed into being gay?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> So male to female Pedos is not an issue?


Now you are grasping

Pedophilia is wrong under all circumstances


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> You believe people can be brainwashed into being gay?


Being gay?

You seem to believe in the homosexual birth defect

But I dont


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 27, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> So male to female Pedos is not an issue?



  That' an awfully shabby strawman you're trying to knock down.

  What sane person, here, has indicated that we consider any form of pedophilia to be acceptable?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 27, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> You believe people can be brainwashed into being gay?



  The effort to do so is rather undeniable.

  To brainwash them into transgenderism as well.









						Transgender reveal in kindergarten class leaves parents feeling "betrayed"
					

Rocklin Academy school board grilled by parents over controversial incident involving transgender discussions inside a kindergarten class




					www.cbsnews.com
				




  And whether it can work or not, the attempt to do so is unacceptable, and anyone who has any willing part in it needs to be permanently removed from free society, preferably put to death; and certainly never allowed any access to, or any power or influence over children, ever again.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Suppose the pro gay trachers were brainwashing the children to believe that hitler was a great man,
> 
> Would you be for tolerance and acceptance then?


That is too fucking stupid to respond to


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Suppose the pro gay trachers were brainwashing the children to believe that hitler was a great man,
> 
> Would you be for tolerance and acceptance then?
> 
> ...


Another one of your problems is that you think that everyone is an ignorant, intollerant bigot like you


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Being gay?
> 
> You seem to believe in the homosexual birth defect
> 
> But I dont


I believe in the moron birth defect and you are proof of it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Now you are grasping
> 
> Pedophilia is wrong under all circumstances


No one said differently. How stupid are you?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Another one of your problems is that you think that everyone is an ignorant, intollerant bigot like you


Its the same thing

Both are equally undesirable, yet libs embrace one of the two


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I believe in the moron birth defect and you are proof of it


When all else fails libs like you always have personal insults to fall back on


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> When all else fails libs like you always have personal insults to fall back on


Just an observation, The failure is all yours


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Its the same thing
> 
> Both are equally undesirable, yet libs embrace one of the two


And you get insulted when called a moron??What a fucking joke!


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And you get insulted when called a moron??What a fucking joke!


I suppose if you dont mind being called a sexual pervert I will have endure your vulgsrity


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I suppose if you dont mind being called a sexual pervert I will have endure your vulgsrity


How am I a sexual pervert? You do not know shit about me. Are you so fucking stupid that you are assuming something about my sexuality based on my advocacy?  Vulgarity? There is nothing more vulgar than bigotry


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How am I a sexual pervert?



  What would you call a creepy old man who says of a three-year-old…


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> …he most likely is transsexual.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How am I a sexual pervert?


You are hurling personal insults on behalf of jeering homosexuals in san francisco so their mental illness  rubs off on you


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You are hurling personal insults on behalf of jeering homosexuals in san francisco so their mental illness  rubs off on you


I do not know jeering homosexuals in  San Francisco.

I do know that you said that gats and Nazis are equally bad, yet you have the fucking nerve to complain about being insulted. You deserve every bit of it and more


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I do not know jeering homosexuals in San Francisco.


Of course you do

Watch the video

They represent the opposite of live-and-let-live that homosexuals claimed they want when they were still in the closet


----------



## GHook20 (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better then what the leftist scumbags try to teach our kids… here is a radical idea. Why not stick to math, science, economics, history and leave teachers politics abs sexuality out of the fucking classroom


----------



## donttread (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Far-right Nevada school board candidate claims the Constitution mandates people procreate — so gayness is unconstitutional​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some insane bullshit right there. right up there with teaching sex ed and gender politics to 5 year olds. Our divisionism brings out the crazy!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Better then what the leftist scumbags try to teach our kids… here is a radical idea. Why not stick to math, science, economics, history and leave teachers politics abs sexuality out of the fucking classroom


Calm down and get a fucking grip! Kids are already very much aware of issues of sex, sexual orientation and gender from an early age. The see it all  around them. They have internet. They probably know someone who is LGBT. They have question. They may be confused and unsure what to believe.

 It's better that they get information from a qualified educator that from some biased and ignorant internet troll , or from peers who do not know anymore than they do. Sex education is an essential part of social-emotional learning and not someyhing that should be weaponised to satisfy the right wing hysteria.

So, do you think that the constitution mandates procreation and that being gay is unconstitutional?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

donttread said:


> That's some insane bullshit right there. right up there with teaching sex ed and gender politics to 5 year olds. Our divisionism brings out the crazy!


What exactly do you think is being taught to 5 year olds?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What exactly do you think is being taught to 5 year olds?


PB and J deconstructions! Yum


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> They represent the opposite of live-and-let-live that homosexuals claimed they want when they were still in the closet


What the fuck does that mean?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Calm down and get a fucking grip! Kids are already very much aware of issues of sex, sexual orientation and gender from an early age.



  Well, they are once your kind start filling their heads with all sorts of sick, sexually perverted shit.

  which is exactly why your kind need to *STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM CHIDLREN!*


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck does that mean?


It means that before a handful of judges legalized homosexual behavior gays claimed all they wanted was to be left alone to practice their perversion in private

And many Americans were suckered in by that lie

But now gays are openly grooming children


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> It means that before a handful of judges legalized homosexual behavior gays claimed all they wanted was to be left alone to practice their perversion in private
> 
> And many Americans were suckered in by that lie
> 
> But now gays are openly grooming children


You are totally full of shit with that grooming garbage. You really need to stop that shit. You're embarrassing yourself by displaying such ignorance


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are totally full of shit with that grooming garbage. You really need to stop that shit



  No, it is those of you who are perpetrating and defending this grooming garbage that need to stop this shit.

  Society is not very much longer going to put up with your kind going after children.  The day is coming when the behavior that you continue to defend and support will get you thrown in prison, if not put to death.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> It means that before a handful of judges legalized homosexual behavior gays claimed all they wanted was to be left alone to practice their perversion in private
> 
> And many Americans were suckered in by that lie
> 
> But now gays are openly grooming children





> What is grooming?​"You know, grooming is the act of befriending a child for the purpose of molesting them," she says. "Just the most horrific, disgusting, vile accusation that can be thrown at you."





> Lately, that accusation has been thrown at those who support LGBTQ rights —teachers, companies, politicians — in addition to McMorrow: "Grooming" has become an incendiary buzzword of right-wing rhetoric, weaponized in the fight over anti-LGBTQ legislation.





> Actual grooming occurs when adults take advantage of a child's vulnerability to manipulate and coerce the child into sexual abuse. Now that meaning has been warped and corrupted to broadly smear the motives of LGBTQ people and those who oppose anti-LGBTQ legislation.



*A few recent examples:* Follow the link unless you are so invested in your bigotry and ignorance that you refuse to learn anything


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> It means that before a handful of judges legalized homosexual behavior gays claimed all they wanted was to be left alone to practice their perversion in private
> 
> And many Americans were suckered in by that lie
> 
> But now gays are openly grooming children











						Why Are Republicans So Obsessed With “Grooming”?
					

From 4chan to Washington, here’s how the GOP became convinced LGBTQ+ education is the same as pedophilia.




					www.them.us
				






> As Republicans introduced dozens of anti-LGBTQ+ bills across the United States over the past several months, they also went all-in on some *very specific messaging to justify their bigotry: that queer people are “grooming” children f*or sexual abuse by pushing LGBTQ+ positivity into the mainstream.





> *Conservatives in the U.S. have tried to link queer people to child sexual abuse at least as far back as 1977, *when Anita Bryant launched the “Save Our Children” campaign in opposition to a Miami law barring housing and hiring discrimination based on sexual orientation. Bryant, a popular singer and born-again Christian, was horrified when her pastor told her gay people might teach her children in high school and in so doing “recruit” them, and used her celebrity to make Save Our Children part of the national conversation. “Men hugging other men. Cavorting with little boys. Wearing dresses and makeup,” one Save Our Children ad from 1977 warned, describing the absolute pants-filling horror of a San Francisco Pride parade.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are totally full of shit with that grooming garbage. You really need to stop that shit. You're embarrassing yourself by displaying such ignorance


Why do I need to stop telling the truth?

Just to allow libs to keep their illusions?

No thank you


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Why Are Republicans So Obsessed With “Grooming”?
> 
> 
> From 4chan to Washington, here’s how the GOP became convinced LGBTQ+ education is the same as pedophilia.
> ...


Using the word grooming to describe the liberal agenda is entirely appropriate 

Libs do not expect every child to become queer

But they want it to be so widespread that it becomes as normal as brushing our teeth

Then when everyone is equally unhappy will gays be happy


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Why Are Republicans So Obsessed With “Grooming”?​From 4chan to Washington, here’s how the GOP became convinced LGBTQ+ education is the same as pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 So, you've found an openly pro-faggot source, complaining that conservatives are accusing faggots and their allies of sexually grooming children.

  Nothing to actually refute the accusations.  The grooming, in fact, is happening, out in the open.  They're not even trying to hide it.

  But somehow, it is awful that anyone should actually dare accuse them of what they are clearly, openly doing.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are totally full of shit with that grooming garbage. You really need to stop that shit. You're embarrassing yourself by displaying such ignorance


It used to be they called opponents "libtards," now it's "groomers," so much fear over Da Gayz like it's a communicable disease. Protip, that's not how it works ...


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Why do I need to stop telling the truth?
> 
> Just to allow libs to keep their illusions?
> 
> No thank you


All ChristoMAGAs should pull their kids out and homeschool immediately.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> It used to be they called opponents "libtards," now it's "groomers," so much fear over Da Gayz like it's a communicable disease. Protip, that's not how it works ...



  Nobody is being called _“groomers”_ who are not either directly engaged in the abusive sexual grooming of children, or openly defending those who are.

  None of you are even trying to hide it.  You're engaging in the behavior, in front of everyone, for everyone to see, and then condemning us for calling you out on it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> All ChristoMAGAs should pull their kids out and homeschool immediately.



  Maybe we need to get the pedophile sand the groomers out of public schools.

  That sort of filth have no legitimate business being anywhere near young children.

  If the sort of shit was going on in private schools, that you are openly defending in public schools, you'd be calling for government to shut down those private schools, and you would be right for doing so.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Maybe we need to get the pedophile sand the groomers out of public schools.
> 
> That sort of filth have no legitimate business being anywhere near young children.
> 
> If the sort of shit was going on in private schools, that you are openly defending in public schools, you'd be calling for government to shut down those private schools, and you would be right for doing so.


No you should all go. Save your kids from the Moaist CRT Groomer Democrats.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody is being called _“groomers”_ who are not either directly engaged in the abusive sexual grooming of children, or openly defending those who are.
> 
> None of you are even trying to hide it.  You're engaging in the behavior, in front of everyone, for everyone to see, and then condemning us for calling you out on it.


You're now calling anyone who doesn't support your rabid Talibanesque crusade a groomer, so I call bullshit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> You're now calling anyone who doesn't support your rabid Talibanesque crusade a groomer, so I call bullshit.



  No, I am not.

  I am calling anyone who engages in the abusive sexual grooming of young children, or who defends that practice, a groomer.

  And I am exactly right for so doing.

  And you are exactly wrong for taking the side of such harmful filth.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Using the word grooming to describe the liberal agenda is entirely appropriate
> 
> Libs do not expect every child to become queer
> 
> ...


Holy shit! You have some very strange ideas.! I don;t know quite where to begin. We do not  want any  children to be queer-but if they are, then we will support them. We want children-all children- gay, bi, trans , straight, whatever to feel as though they can be who they are and express their sexual orientation and gender identity freely and without fear.

 No one is "grooming" kids, except perhapps to become decent, tollerant people instead of ignorant bigots. You could use some grooming!

We do not necessarily want it to be  "widspread" and it need not be, inorder for it to be accepted and normal. I have some sad news for you. It is no longer 1950,  or even the 70's.  It is, for the most part, in most places normal and accepted .The fact that they are a minority does noit matter at all.

In my community we have a small percentage of gay and lesbian married couples. The have kids, families and homes. They are medical  professionals, teachers and represent all walks of life. The fact that they are gay is not even a topic of conversation. They are not the gay or Lesbian couple" they are just PEOPLE who's names we know like anyone else.

They are part of the fabric of society and no one cares about their sexual orientation. They wait at the school bus stop along with other parents for their kids. They take the kids to soccer andotgher sports, and go to PTA metings along with the Black, Muslim, Jewish, Hindu and other parents in the community

There are gay, bi, and trans kids in the community as well. There is a gay-straight alliance in the schools, and no bullying or marginalization  of anyone because of who or what they are. Yes it is NORMAL. Get used to it

This last line is of yours is very curious: "Then when everyone is equally unhappy will gays be happy" That indicates to me that you are a rather sad and  miserable person who will begrudge  others their happyness . There is enough "happyness"to go around. It is not a zero sum game. You do not need to give up anything inorder to alow others to be happy.I am beginning to feel a litle sorry for you


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Why do I need to stop telling the truth?
> 
> Just to allow libs to keep their illusions?
> 
> No thank you


You need to stop telling lies and to get in touch with reality. You are then one entertaining illusions


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Holy shit! You have some very strange ideas.!



  Says the freak who likes to speak of very young children as being faggots or trannies or other kinds of disordered sex perverts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We want children-all children- gay, bi, trans , straight, whatever to feel as though they can be who they are and express their sexual orientation and gender identity freely and without fear.



  There are no gay, bi, trans, or whatever kids.

  There are, however, kids who have had that depraved shit fed into their developing minds by sick fucks such as yourself, trying to groom them into such.

*YOUR KIND NEED TO STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM CHIDLREN!*


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We do not necessarily want it to be "widspread" and it need not be, inorder for it to be accepted and normal.


Homosexuality is not normal

Humans are designed to procreate

Men having sex with women is the normal

Everything else is not

Homosexuals to their credit won the privilege to do all the disgusting things they do to each other and I think society was prepared to accept that

But rather than rest on their laurels gays are determined to turn society upsidedown

And they are doing it through the children

Which is unacceptable


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody is being called _“groomers”_ who are not either directly engaged in the abusive sexual grooming of children, or openly defending those who are.
> 
> None of you are even trying to hide it.  You're engaging in the behavior, in front of everyone, for everyone to see, and then condemning us for calling you out on it.


You are a lying sack of shit. In this forum teachers and librarians have been called groomers. If you think teachers are groomers you need to kill yourself to clean the gene pool.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Homosexuality is not normal
> 
> Humans are designed to procreate
> 
> ...


Well its pretty clear that you're a sad and hopeless case. You are obsessed with the sex, the "disgusting things" that they do while unable or unwilling to understand that they are human beings like evryone else. They have children and are parents like many others.

 The only thing that is unacceptable is your ignorance and bigotry. Fortunatly, you are your ilk are an endangered species. My work is done here


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 29, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Well its pretty clear that you're a sad and hopeless case. You are obsessed with the sex, the "disgusting things" that they do while unable or unwilling to understand that they are human beings like evryone else. They have children and are parents like many others.
> 
> The only thing that is unacceptable is your ignorance and bigotry. Fortunatly, you are your ilk are an endangered species. My work is done here


Of course gays are human beings

Every bit as human as unborn children

But so are criminals who inflict horrible pain on other humans

And in neither case do we have to blindly accept anything they do


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Of course gays are human beings
> 
> Every bit as human as unborn children
> 
> ...


Thank you for once again admitting that you are a shameless bigot, this time by equating gays with criminals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> You are a lying sack of shit. In this forum teachers and librarians have been called groomers. If you think teachers are groomers you need to kill yourself to clean the gene pool.



  What else would you call it when young children are intentionally exposed to sexually explicit and inappropriate materials, for the purpose of making those children into easier prey for child molesters?

  You call that _“education”_.

  Sane, decent people call that grooming.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What else would you call it when young children are intentionally exposed to sexually explicit and inappropriate materials, for the purpose of making those children into easier prey for child molesters?
> 
> You call that _“education”_.
> 
> Sane, decent people call that grooming.


So you are calling teachers and librarians groomers, just as I posted.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> So you are calling teachers and librarians groomers, just as I posted.


Not all teachers and librarians

But enough to be a threat to millions of children


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> So you are calling teachers and librarians groomers, just as I posted.



  I'm calling people who sexually groom children, groomers.  The same pedophilic filth that you are defending.

  Your kind are not even trying to hide what you are doing; just crying _“foul”_ when you are called on it.

  If you choose to openly engage in or support the behavior, then you have no legitimate basis on which to object to being accused of it.



  No doubt, you'll soon get your fellow mods to start _“cleaning”_ this thread to remove any who dare to tell the truth about you and your kind, as you had done in that other thread.

  Abusively censoring one side of a discussion doesn't change the truth; it doesn't hide the truth; it only underscores the depravity and untruth of your own position.  That remains true in that other thread, as it will when you bring those abuses into this thread as well.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Not all teachers and librarians
> 
> But enough to be a threat to millions of children


If its a threat to millions of children, you do believe that hundreds of thousands of teachers and librarians are grooming children for pedophilia.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> If its a threat to millions of children, you do believe that hundreds of thousands of teachers and librarians are grooming children for pedophilia.



  They're not even trying to hide it.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Hundreds of thousands of teachers are not even trying to hide being pedophiles? Thats an extraordinary claim. Have you contacted the authorities with your evidence?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> If its a threat to millions of children, you do believe that hundreds of thousands of teachers and librarians are grooming children for pedophilia.


You want to pin a specific number so that you can then argue about that  specific number rather than about the harm they are doing


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

I am arguing the hilarity of the statement.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> So you are calling teachers and librarians groomers, just as I posted.


You are dealing with a dangerous combination of stupid and religious psychosis there


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You want to pin a specific number so that you can then argue about that  specific number rather than about the harm they are doing


Here is a real groomer for you









						Tony Perkins Urges Right-Wing Christians to Become Teachers Who 'See the Public Schools as a Mission Field' | Right Wing Watch
					

While the right wing is attacking school boards and accusing teachers who talks about LGBTQ issues of being "groomers" intent on indoctrinating students,




					www.rightwingwatch.org


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 29, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is a real groomer for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Right.

  Because teaching children about God, teaching children basic standards of decency, is exactly the same as grooming them to be sexual perverts and easy prey for child molesters.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You want to pin a specific number so that you can then argue about that  specific number rather than about the harm they are doing


You know this guy? Is this where you get your horseshit from?





__





						Turek: Homosexuality Is A "Road To Destruction," Like Getting Run Over By A Truck | Right Wing Watch
					

Frank Turek has become a hero of sorts to the Religious Right after Cisco terminated his contract as a consultant when an employee complained about his




					www.rightwingwatch.org


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 29, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You know this guy? Is this where you get your horseshit from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The culture war is on

Christians will get run over if they bury their heads in the sand and let gays set the agenda

So the more true Christians in the public schools the better


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The culture war is on
> 
> Christians will get run over if they bury their heads in the sand and let gays set the agenda
> 
> So the more true Christians in the public schools the better


More of your inane equine excrement and ignorance. It is not about Christians vs. gays. As stupid as that is, you people always fall back on the most divisive crap that you can dredge up because it is all that you have, Here are some hard facts:

Not all Christians are bigots or subscribe to your brand of weaponized religion

There is nothing that your Christ said that justifies the hate that you spew

Many Christians and Christian denominations wealcome LGBT people into their fold

Many gay and other LGBT people are Christians'

Once again you have proven what a sad and hateful fool that you are


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 29, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> More of your inane equine excrement and ignorance. It is not about Christians vs. gays. As stupid as that is, you people always fall back on the most divisive crap that you can dredge up because it is all that you have, Here are some hard facts:
> 
> Not all Christians are bigots or subscribe to your brand of weaponized religion
> 
> ...


Sometimes the left makes it all about Christians and sometimes it doesent

I have always been impressed that the godless communists in the old soviet union did not approvr of homosexuals either


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 29, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Sometimes the left makes it all about Christians and sometimes it doesent [sic]
> 
> I have always been impressed that the godless communists in the old soviet union did not approvr [sic] of homosexuals either



  As much as God is the source of all truth and light, even in the deepest darkness and ignorance of Godlessness, some truths still stand obvious.

  The inherent disorder of homosexuality is certainly among these.  You don't need to acknowledge God in order to acknowledge what is plainly obvious.

  It takes a special kind of evil, a special kind of disorder, to think that there is anything normal or proper about homosexuality.  It takes being under the direct influence of Satan himself.

  And that is the stepping stone to even sicker shit that is infesting our culture, such as transsexualisms and the sexual grooming of children.  Even under the darkest parts of the rule of Stalin, I am confident that no Russian would have failed to see these things as insane and evil and disordered.  And yet we westerners have stupidly allowed this madness to take root in our own culture.  We know better, but have been seduced by the cry of _“tolerance”_ and _“inclusiveness”_, to embrace elements that are deeply destructive to us as individuals and as a culture.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 30, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Sometimes the left makes it all about Christians and sometimes it doesent
> 
> I have always been impressed that the godless communists in the old soviet union did not approvr of homosexuals either


We never make it about Christians. We make it about bigotry and about people like you who weaponize religion to promote that bigotry

Impressed by the USSR's anti gay policy? You must also be impressed with Nazis. Apparently being anti gay is your deal maker. Nothing else matters


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 30, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We never make it about Christians. We make it about bigotry and about people like you who weaponize religion to promote that bigotry
> 
> Impressed by the USSR's anti gay policy? You must also be impressed with Nazis. Apparently being anti gay is your deal maker. Nothing else matters


I am bigoted as you call it against perverts of all kinds including gays but also pedophiles


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 30, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I am bigoted as you call it against perverts of all kinds including gays but also pedophiles


You don't strike me as being the sharpest tool in the shed, kid. When one feels animosity towards pedophiles- or  any type of person who's behavior is universally condemned- it is not bigotry. Learn the meaning of the word

big·ot·ry



> NOUN
> 
> obstinate or* unreasonable attachment to a belief, opinion, or faction, in particular prejudice *against a person or people on the basis of their membership of a particular group:
> "the difficulties of combating prejudice and bigotry"
> ...


For the same reason, my disdain for bigots is not bigotry

On the other hand, your attitude towards gays and your calling them pedophiles, and equating them with Nazis and criminals- while ignoring that fact that they are largelt accepted as a part of society and are harming no one- most certainly is bigotry

So thank you for admitting that you are a loathsome, lowlife, not so bright  BIGOT


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 30, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You don't strike me as being the sharpest tool in the shed, kid. When one feels animosity towards pedophiles- or  any type of person who's behavior is universally condemned- it is not bigotry. Learn the meaning of the word
> 
> *big·ot·ry*
> 
> ...


You misuse the word every time you attack conservative parents


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 30, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You misuse the word every time you attack conservative parents


What the fuck are you talking about now, Kid?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 30, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck are you talking about now, Kid?


I’m talking about you calling parents “bigots” for protecting their children


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 30, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I’m talking about you calling parents “bigots” for protecting their children


You will have to be more specific than that. Quote me, Don't be such a lazy ass.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 30, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You will have to be more specific than that. Quote me, Don't be such a lazy ass.


There are many examples

Here’s one:
C


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> There are many examples
> 
> Here’s one:
> C


You'll have to do better than that, kid. I said that I did not watch the video (for fear of a virus ) but there is little doubt that , given who posted it, it is nothing but anti gay lies and a misrepresentation of what educators are teaching. Try again


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 31, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You'll have to do better than that, kid. I said that I did not watch the video (for fear of a virus ) but there is little doubt that , given who posted it, it is nothing but anti gay lies and a misrepresentation of what educators are teaching. Try again


If I post 100 examples you will never concede


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 31, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I said that I did not watch the video (for fear of a virus )


Thats a lame excuse


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> If I post 100 examples you will never concede


You do not have 100 examples of my attacking parents "just for proetecting ehir kids" You don't have any examples


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats a lame excuse


You're the one making excuses. You don't have squat!


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 31, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You do not have 100 examples of my attacking parents "just for proetecting ehir kids" You don't have any examples


You are the board champion for using the term “bigot”





__





						Search results for query: Bigot
					





					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You are the board champion for using the term “bigot”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And completely appropriate in EVERY CASE.  Point to any one where it is not justified, but you had better be prepared to explain why


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 31, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And completely appropriate in EVERY CASE.  Point to any one where it is not justified, but you had better be prepared to explain why


None are justified

With you it simply means parents who dont want their chilren exposed to perverts aka homosexuals


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> None are justified
> 
> With you it simply means parents who dont want their chilren exposed to perverts aka homosexuals


perverts aka homosexuals ? Thank for proving your bigotry yet again, as though we needed any more proof. For the record, you admonished me for calling the guy who thinks that homosexuality is unconstitutional a bigot. That says it all.

Parents who try to shield the children from knowledge of gay people are not only bigots , but they are stupid. They are bigots because they view gays the way you do, as perverted and dangerous. They are stupid because there is no way that kids will not know about it. 

They do not understand that if kids do not get the information from qualified educators, they will get it on the street or on the internet and as a result likely be misinformed and placed in danger. And, when kids are misinformed or uninformed, they are more susceptible to actual grooming buy real perverts. 

You are in serious need of an education, kid


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 31, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Parents who try to shield the children from knowledge of *being sexually abused by* gay people are not only bigots , but they are stupid.



  Fixed it for you.

  Everyone here knows that that is what you really meant.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 31, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> For the record, you admonished me for calling the guy who thinks that homosexuality is unconstitutional a bigot. That says it all.


He was mistaken about the law as it relates to the Constitution, but that does not make him a bigot

Because he is correct that homosexuality is a mental disorder


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 31, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> He was mistaken about the law as it relates to the Constitution, but that does not make him a bigot
> 
> Because he is correct that homosexuality is a mental disorder


It most certainly does make him a bigot. And the fact that you are so quick to excuse him just confirms your bigotry. There are just two possibilities here. Either he is just making that shit up inorder to justify discrimination, or he is so blinded by his hatred that he has convinced himself that it's true. No rational person could actually believe that shit.

Then you say  (that he is not a bigot) "Because he is correct that homosexuality is a mental disorder" Of course it makes him a bigot! He is assigning a negative characteristic a people who capeable of are functioning in society like everyone else simply because-like you- he disapproves of how and with who they have sex! YOU are a danbed fool and not very bright.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 31, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And the fact that you are so quick to excuse him just confirms your bigotry.


Of course, in your eyes anyone who does not embrace homosexuals is a bigot

But I know better


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 1, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Of course, in your eyes anyone who does not embrace homosexuals is a bigot
> 
> But I know better


You don't know a damned thing and refuse to learn, or just can't learn


----------

